# New Puppy owner - got through week 1 :)



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I KNEW this was going to be a challenge...but having never had a dog in my life, this is quite the experience!!! I have been reading, reading, reading and want to thank everyone for all the good stuff you are posting on this forum. 

Of course I am also getting more confused by the second, since everyone seems to have their own ways of doing things, but I think we are starting to work out a plan that works for us and I am finally getting a few hours of sleep....

This must be funny to the experienced dog owner, but the first night I didn't sleep a wink until 3am because every time he turned in his little crate I was thinking "does he need to go potty or is he just moving???" - I finally put him in his expen in the kitchen and lay down next to him on the HARD hardwood floor and crashed until 5am...). 

I love him to bits and pieces and am sooooo glad that we are doing this in August while the kids are still home from school. Since they are 12 and 14 they can help with the "babysitting".

A friend of mine had puppies the same day as Marley was born, and she is keeping one of her pups. We will most likely start puppy class together in a couple of weeks. Her pup is a "little" bigger than Marley - a whooping 28lbs vs. Marley's 4lbs!! She is a Leonberger, though!!

That trainer also does house calls and I will try to have her come over to my house to help me set up a better plan for the crating/house training etc. for now, since I feel like I need a more consistent plan to follow. 

Here is another picture of the little charmer...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great photo!! He is adorable.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! What a beautiful puppy! I can totally relate to you on the first night. I think I slept less than Brady did. He is my first dog as a grown up (I had some dogs growing up). They are so much fun and it won't take long before you won't be able to remember what it was like without him.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Alexa--welcome to the thread. Marley is very cute.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Alexa,

Marley is soooo cute!

Just hang in there - it does get easier. A really nice lady down the street brought me down a bell and told me to hang it on my door that Sissy would be going out - and to take her out once an hour (for a while) and everytime I took her out to take her little paw and ring the bell. Ohhhh Sissy loved it.
She was ringing her bell herself within 3 days - potty trained..... She is
2 years 8 months and still rings her bell when she wants to go outside.
We love it. 

Havanese are wonderful.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome Alexa! Marley is a doll! It does get better!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a cutie pie Marley is. You're going to have so much fun watching your puppy grow. They are pure love and total devotion. Have fun as the journey begins.

This is my first havanese, though I've had dogs most of my adult life. They are so smart and soooo sweet. Welcome to this wonderful group. :welcome:


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

What a wonderful little fellow you have there. My Katie sleep's right next to me on my bed. I tried to put her in the spare bedroom the first night she was here and never slept a wink that night. From then on she was free to pick her own spot. I have doggie steps up to the bed so she is up and down as she then all the time. And a 24/7 doggy door helps with the late night potty runs. However she always comes back to bed and gives me a kiss on my cheek to say I'm back Momma.

Judy


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Marley sure is a cutie! Love that adorable face! I just got through week 2 with Kubrick so I know what you mean with the reading thing! There is plenty of advice (even contradicting ones) on this forum, so it'll be really easy to choose the ones that work out best with Marley... every dog - and person - is different after all, so we all pick and choose as we must.

Good luck and keep us updated on how everything goes!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Welcome Alexa & Marley...*

I went through the same thing...it was like having a baby...it gets much better I promise. Hang in there!!

He's beautiful!

Trisheace:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Marley is beautiful - hang in there it just gets better and better!
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Marley is precious! Cute name, too.

I never made it to crate training! lol, despite buying a crate and reading 459485 books on HOW to do it right! Gucci slept in bed with me from night one and would lick my face when she needed to go out. She still does that, but it is usually in the morning when I am trying to sleep in these days. She holds it through the night most nights.

It does get easier like everyone says, so hang in there! I am still working on getting Gucci to *signal* me to go out. She will go stand at the door, but won't make any noises! lol......I think I may try the bell 

Welcome to the forum! Havs are the best!!!!!

hugs,
Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Congratulations and Welcome Aboard to the Forum Alexa. Welcome from everyone here. I Just Love your Little Hav Pup and "Marley" is a very Beautiful name....My Wife said "Narley Marley" which I thought was a Hoot. You will find all sorts of great information here, lot's of great stories, some not so good stories and other mentions of previous Havs that touched our lives and left their mark the old fasioned way...they earned it. 

Don't worry about doing things your own way and using the methods used by others in the past. The main thing is to find out what works for "You" and "Your Hav". Sometimes you may find out that the old tried and true method may work and then again you may have a more non-tradional HAv that responds to other methods or training principles. It's all up to you to decide whether or not it is right for your Hav.

Welcome.......eace: 

Derek


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Kara...same here with Winston...*

I really appreciate that he's not a barker [remember I had a beagle!  ] but there have been occasions where he has peed on the rug in front of the door because we just weren't around to notice. I'm pretty conditioned to look for him if he's not right by me but I'm thinking of getting a lil' hotel bell and trying it out.

Oh and Winston no longer uses the crate at all. He sleeps on a fleece blanket with tassles [Deb had a pic on pup bed thread] or in his bed. During the day I keep him in kitchen area if we leave [large kitchen&dining room area]. He still has his crate available if he wants it though.

Trish


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a cutie! Congrats!

Amanda


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations on your new fur baby, he sure is adorable. It sounds to me that you've got it all under control and are doing great for a 1st time mommy. 

We look forward to lots more stories and pictures.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Alexa, welcome to the forum. I loved reading about you sleeping on the floor next to Marley - how sweet. Granted, that would get old for you if you did it often, but it is a sweet beginning.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Alexa, welcome to the Forum. 
Marley is adorable. 

Susan


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Alexa said:


> Here is another picture of the little charmer...


What a beauty. Congratulations on the new baby.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome! What an adorable little guy Marley is! I've got my AWWWW fix today just from looking at that little face!

As Trish says, it's just exactly like bringing home a new baby, you have to get to know one another & will develop a routine that works for him and you. Very soon it becomes MUCH easier. . . enjoy, enjoy, they grow up so quickly!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Alexa,
Welcome to the forum! Marley is so adorable. I can relate to your first night. Benji is our first puppy too. He is 8 months now. He came crate trained from the breeder and we continued it and even at 8 months now, he sleeps in his crate next to our bed. I am sure your will find your own routine with Marley. I like the name Marley. Have you read the book "Marley and Me" ?. A fabulous read indeed.

Best,
Poornima


----------



## NBCZero (Jul 22, 2007)

Congratulations on your new addition! Marley is so cute!! 

Dixie


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:welcome: Alexa and Marley, to the most wonderful group of people on earth! They will give you their all, and then some...I know from experience :hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:wave:Welcome Alexa and your cutie.....Marley!Great picture!:wave:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

It does get better and yes you are right we all have our ways of doing things and our own routines . 
My routine now is very different that when I had Asta - he was just different and much more willing to please me .. 
I still believe there is no right or wrong way .. Every dog is different and you might need to adjust things . Cosmo is very vocal and he barks .. and has from day 1. Asta only barked when he had too . Ahnold did not bark that much but now he barks when he feels he needs to especially a guarding the house bark . 
Just be consistent in what you do but they do grow and get older and things will change .. You do get more sleep .. Yeah !! And you worry less . Yeah !!
I remember sleeping on the floor with Asta too.. Cosmo slept on the bed and peed on a pee pee pad when he was just a little guy .. Now he & Ahnold sleep in crates in a different room . Cosmo used to get up at 3 & 6am -. Now they sleeps to 7 ..
I had a trainer come to the house as well and it really helped me .. I never felt the need with Asta ..puppy school was enough .
I know it sounds weird you have to be consistent but at the same time flexible ..
Things seem to evolve over time but the messages you give your puppy need to be consisitent .. 
Clear as mud and twice as deep my Mom would say .. ound:


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Welcome Alexa and Marley!! Marley is so precious. Enjoy every minute. Time flies and they grow up so fast. Annabelle is 19 months old and 9 lbs. A young lady already. These are special times you are now sharring with your Marley.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

What a beautiful pup. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

*prospective new puppy owner*

The more I read, The more I am not sure how I am going to handle a new puppy. I recall my kids when they were newborns and waking up everytime they made a noise!!.
I think I also read that you needed to take them potty every 4 hours?? I need to work, and although the puppy will not be alone I am not sure..
I had an older dog that I adopted from a shelter, and he was so wonderful!! unfortunately he was older than I was told and died after 4 years with us. I do not want to go through this same experience, it was very painful.
Well any advise??
maria V


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

If you do not want to go through the 'extreme' puppy stage, why not try and find a puppy that is around 4-6 months old? 

Ryan


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree. Try to find an older pup. Sometimes a breeder will have older ones they have held on to for show evaluation, and it doesn't turn out to be a show quality dog. Or ty a rescue group. They have older pups.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I would say to try to find one that is aleast a year old..they should be potty trained, and out of the puppy stage.and a calmer dog for you..


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I agree. Get one that is at least a year old. I got Milo at 5 1/2 months and we still (he's 8 months now) go through potty training issues. He's regressed a lot and I feel nowhere near past this. I was told before I got my baby that havanese were not terribly quick to housebreak, but I'm sure there are exceptions here.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Maria and :welcome:! I would also suggest that you get an older pup if you are worried about potty training issues. It also depends on whether you want to potty train using pee pads or outside only. Using the pee pads is a lot easier than not. Kubrick has been reliable since 4 months. However, I use both pee pads and outside as I can't always take him out. Whenever he needs to go and we're inside, he heads straight for the pads and I haven't had an accident in more than 2 months. However, some puppies are harder to train than others (I really believe I lucked out with Kubrick) so you might want to go with the older dog as mentioned.

Good luck!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree talk to the breeders - tell them you needs and concerns . You may find some that may not place a dog with you as they have very strict criteria about working Moms - others are more easygoing and flexible ..
Most puppy books say you have to take the puppies out at least every two hours .. it is not only the potty training though - It is the nuturing ,companionship , company and reassurance for the puppy . 
You might be better getting a dog who is a a little older like a year . I do want to make a point - there is a period of adjustment even for older dogs .. new home new people new rules .. They are confused for a month or two or even longer .
I am sorry for the loss of your dog . It is hard when you adopt from a shelter - they sometimes just do not have very accurate information .
I once helped place a beautiful golden retreiver - the owners were so embarassed they were giving up the dog that they would not give me their name or the shot record of the dog just the dog's name . The dog had to go through a whole new series of shots . I was appalled at how insensitive they were . All done through a friend of a friend so I had minimal control .. At least I found him a wonderful home but in the end he had a lot of health issues and I think it was because he was overvaccinated ..
Amazing how ignorant and self absorbed some people can be ..


----------



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

Thank you guys for the advise, My concern with a shelter one is that it might have been inbreed and I might end up with lots of problems.
I can certainly attempt to see if a breeder has an older one that did not qualify for a show.
Will keep you posted
Thanks again
Maria V


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Maria V,

I agree that a new puppy might be quite a challenge for you. The need for "going out every 4 hours" is usually for an older pup. When the dog is 8, 10 or 14 weeks old, they almost have to go every hour! At least my Ricky did! lol 
Nights went pretty well, but I was home during the day and was constantly taking him outdoors for a pee. 

It can be done for those who work full time, but I would highly recommend training with pee pads, a pen of some kind and even possibly someone who could come in and give the puppy a break during the day. Havs are very social and need and miss their people very much if left on their own for too long. My opinion, anyway....... good luck!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree _ I got Cosmo at 9 weeks - we finally resorted to pee pee pads and he was was confined with me in the kitchen .. He seemed to have a very tiny bladder .
I got Asta at 11 weeks and it was much easier - for both of us ..
I would try and take Cosmo out every hour - two hours but sometimes he sneak one in . He did have the idea of using the pad so I think the breeder used it with her puppies .. I used it as back up .. 
He had many more potty issues than Asta in the beginning .. Asta would run off and leave presents .. I was not used to small dogs pottty habits at all so I had to learn by experience and book larning !!:frusty:

Hopefully you will find a little guy that works well for you ..


----------



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

*Thanks*

I have been at the computer , looking and emailing, Thanks for the advise. I already have 300 WEE wee PADS, That I used for my very senior pet!! I have not gotten rid of them ( can any one guess why??)

I have emailed about 10 breeders, but you are right I have not provided much info. I do have someone at home during my work hours that could tend to a puppy , but still will be alone for about 3-4 hrs ( not fair)
thanks again 
Maria V


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Maria, what area of the country are you in??


----------



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

WOW!!! I think we are at least in the same State ( NJ) I live in Leonia ( bergen County), where are you?.
You can also email me at [email protected]


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Maria,
Welcome to the forum! I hope you find just the right dog for you be it a puppy or a slightly older dog. These little ones are amazingly adaptable. If you have someone who will be with your dog for part of the day while you're at work (minus that 3-4 hours), you could make it work. My husband and I both work and our girls are happy and well adjusted. Of course, we don't have a night life because we spend our non-work time with the girls and on weekends we take them on lots of errands and day trips. We're boring dog people I suppose, but we like it that way.  Our hours at work make our hours with the girls extra special.

Susan


----------



## mikeyness (Oct 24, 2007)

Sounds like we're in very similiar positions, proud new Havanese owners! Seems like you're enjoying it as much as I am, it's going to be fun watching them grow up huh? .


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Maria, I work too, and each time I got my pups, they were left one time a day for 3-4 hours. They were left in their xpen, used the pee pee pads, but were trained to go outside when we were home. Eventually they were outsite trained completely. Yes they need to go out regularly when you are home but a lot of them sleep thru the night - from say 11pm to 5-6am. It def. is something to consider!
Laurie


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Maria, welcome to our group. I'm fortunate to work from home but, I do still have things I have to do that occasionally take me away for a few hours at a time. Tori stays in the ex-pen w/her toys, water, and piddle pad. She does very well. I think she mostly naps when I'm gone.

I've attached a pic of her sleeping area. As you can see, she can take care of her own potty needs during the night so, I don't have to get up. :biggrin1: We've had no problems whatsoever since she came. The first night when she whined, all I did was say "shhhh...night-night", she settled right down as soon as she realized I was right there next to her. She's been w/us for almost 4 wks. now and it's been pretty smooth sailing :bounce:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leslie, that is a great setup!! She is close enough to you see you and be comfortable, yet in her own space.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

When I first got my pups, I was fortunate to be able to take them to work with me. Then I started leaving them alone - first for 10 mins, then 20 mins, etc. gradually working up to 4-5 hrs. I am also lucky to have my daughter nearby in case I need to be away longer. She will look in on them and let them out.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree that is a fantastic set up .. She has everything she needs .. So organized !!
I agree you can make it work if you are missing for 3-4 hours . My guys still like their afternoon nap .
I think it is finding a breeder that understands and is convinced that you are loving conscientious and responsible owner and that the time you are present is quality time ..


----------



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

*Night time arrangements and adoption where?*

Oh, It is great to hear from you guys and be so reassuring. We do not go out a lot and when we do so I am sure I could set up something for the puppy.

The other issue is most havanese are far from us, has anyone adopted like that what type of set up?
I just heard about a mix prince Charles/havanese , not what i am looking for BUT it is in my backyard ( so to speak)
I sent may emails to breeders but have not heard from a single one. There might be some in Delaware Valley. Will check
Thanks for all your feedback
Maria V


----------

